# 2.6.30 kernel can't boot on HP DL380 G6

## imduo

It's really strange, but I could use livecd to login and Smart Array P410i works well.

the following is the output of lspci and the boot info gathered from ttyS0 console.

=========================================================

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 13)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 13)     

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 13)     

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 13)     

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev 13)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 13)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 10 (rev 13)

00:0d.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 343a (rev 13)

00:0d.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 343b (rev 13)

00:0d.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 343c (rev 13)

00:0d.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 343d (rev 13)

00:0d.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Physical Layer Port 0 (rev 13)

00:0d.5 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500 Physical Layer Port 1 (rev 13)

00:0d.6 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 341a (rev 13)

00:0e.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 341c (rev 13)

00:0e.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 341d (rev 13)

00:0e.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 341e (rev 13)

00:0e.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 341f (rev 13)

00:0e.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3439 (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 3

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

01:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

01:04.0 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Integrated Lights Out Controller (rev 03)

01:04.2 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Integrated Lights Out  Processor (rev 03)

01:04.4 USB Controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Proliant iLO2 virtual USB controller

01:04.6 IPMI SMIC interface: Hewlett-Packard Company Proliant iLO2 virtual UART

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

03:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

04:00.0 RAID bus controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array G6 controllers (rev 01)

0d:00.0 Fibre Channel: Emulex Corporation Zephyr LightPulse Fibre Channel Host Adapter (rev 02)

=========================================================

part of boot info: 

Total of 16 processors activated (85334.80 BogoMIPS).                                                                                      

net_namespace: 560 bytes                                                                                                                   

NET: Registered protocol family 16                                                                                                         

ACPI: bus type pci registered                                                                                                              

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63                                                                            

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820                                                                                                

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e3ffffff                                                                                                 

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access                                                                                            

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0                                                                                                              

ACPI: Interpreter enabled                                                                                                                  

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)                                                                                                                     

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing                                                                                                   

ACPI: No dock devices found.                                                                                                               

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)                                                                                                     

pci 0000:00:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:00.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:08.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:08.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0                                                                                                   

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:02:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:02:00.1: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:03:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:03:00.1: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:01:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:01:04.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:01:04.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:01:04.2: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:01:04.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:01:04.4: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:01:04.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold                                                                                      

pci 0000:01:04.6: PME# disabled                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge                                                                                                       

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 *7 10 11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5 7 10 11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *5 7 10 11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 *7 10 11)                                                                                          

SCSI subsystem initialized                                                                                                                 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs                                                                                             

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub                                                                                               

usbcore: registered new device driver usb                                                                                                  

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing                                                                                                            

DMAR:Host address width 39                                                                                                                 

DMAR:DRHD (flags: 0x00000001)base: 0x00000000e7ffe000                                                                                      

DMAR:RMRR base: 0x00000000df7fc000 end: 0x00000000df7fdfff                                                                                 

DMAR:RMRR base: 0x00000000df7f5000 end: 0x00000000df7fafff                                                                                 

DMAR:Unknown DMAR structure type                                                                                                           

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0                                                                                                 

hpet0: 4 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter                                                                                         

Slow work thread pool: Starting up                                                                                                         

Slow work thread pool: Ready                                                                                                               

FS-Cache: Loaded                                                                                                                           

pnp: PnP ACPI init                                                                                                                         

ACPI: bus type pnp registered                                                                                                              

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices                                                                                                            

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered                                                                                                       

system 00:01: ioport range 0x408-0x40f has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0x700-0x71f has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0xc80-0xc83 has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0xcd4-0xcd7 has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0xf50-0xf58 has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0xca0-0xca1 has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0xca4-0xca5 has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: ioport range 0x2f8-0x2ff has been reserved                                                                                   

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff has been reserved                                                                          

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfe000000-0xfebfffff has been reserved                                                                          

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe7ffe000-0xe7ffffff has been reserved                                                                          

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff                                                                                               

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfb700000-0xfbbfffff                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e6000000-0x000000e60fffff                                                                     

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:02.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:02.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:02.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:10                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:03.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:03.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:03.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:13                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:14                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:05.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:05.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:05.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:17                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0d                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:07.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff                                                                                               

pci 0000:00:07.0:   MEM window: 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:07.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e6100000-0x000000e61fffff                                                                     

pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0a                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:08.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:08.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:08.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:09.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:09.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:09.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:0a.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:0a.0:   MEM window: disabled                                                                                                   

pci 0000:00:0a.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                                                                                              

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf2000000-0xf5ffffff                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e6200000-0x000000e62fffff                                                                     

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                    

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xf6000000-0xf9ffffff                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e6300000-0x000000e63fffff                                                                     

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x3fff                                                                                               

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf1e00000-0xf1ffffff                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e8000000-0x000000efffffff                                                                     

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                                                                               

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                                                                               

NET: Registered protocol family 2                                                                                                          

IP route cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)                                                                       

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)                                                                      

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)                                                                               

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)                                                                                

TCP reno registered                                                                                                                        

NET: Registered protocol family 1                                                                                                          

HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages                                                                                   

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2                                                                                                               

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)                                                                                  

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).                                                                                   

msgmni has been set to 24007                                                                                                               

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)                                                                                                             

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)                                                                       

io scheduler noop registered                                                                                                               

io scheduler cfq registered (default)                                                                                                      

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5                                                                                            

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4                                                                                

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5                                                                                  

cpcihp_generic: Generic port I/O CompactPCI Hot Plug Driver version: 0.1                                                                   

cpcihp_generic: not configured, disabling.                                                                                                 

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4                                                                               

input: Power Button as /class/input/input0                                                                                                 

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]                                                                                                                  

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU8 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU4 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:02: registered as cooling_device2                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU12 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                           

processor ACPI_CPU:03: registered as cooling_device3                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU2 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:04: registered as cooling_device4                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU10 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                           

processor ACPI_CPU:05: registered as cooling_device5                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU6 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:06: registered as cooling_device6                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU14 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                           

processor ACPI_CPU:07: registered as cooling_device7                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:08: registered as cooling_device8                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU9 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:09: registered as cooling_device9                                                                                       

ACPI: CPU5 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:0a: registered as cooling_device10                                                                                      

ACPI: CPU13 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                           

processor ACPI_CPU:0b: registered as cooling_device11                                                                                      

ACPI: CPU3 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:0c: registered as cooling_device12                                                                                      

ACPI: CPU11 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                           

processor ACPI_CPU:0d: registered as cooling_device13                                                                                      

ACPI: CPU7 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                            

processor ACPI_CPU:0e: registered as cooling_device14                                                                                      

ACPI: CPU15 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3] C3[C3])                                                                                           

processor ACPI_CPU:0f: registered as cooling_device15                                                                                      

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0                                                                                           

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (8 C)                                                                                                            

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b                                                            

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0                                                                                           

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (8 C)                                                                                                            

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b                                                                                                              

Linux agpgart interface v0.103                                                                                                             

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled                                                                                   

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A                                                                                       

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A                                                                                       

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A                                                                                            

loop: module loaded                                                                                                                        

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)                                                                                                                  

cciss 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 28                                                                             

IRQ 62/cciss0: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs                                                                              

cciss0: <0x323a> at PCI 0000:04:00.0 IRQ 62 using DAC                                                                                      

      blocks= 1171743324 block_size= 512                                                                                                   

      heads=255, sectors=32, cylinders=143596                                                                                              

      blocks= 1171743324 block_size= 512

      heads=255, sectors=32, cylinders=143596

 cciss/c0d0: p1

nbd: registered device at major 43

hpilo 0000:01:04.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver                           

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.                       

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)                             

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.1             

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.          

lpfc 0000:0d:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 30 (level, low) -> IRQ 30 

scsi0 :  on PCI bus 0d device 00 irq 30                       

BLKGRD allocated 1024 pages for _dump_buf_data at 0xffff88031dc00000

BLKGRD allocated 1024 pages for _dump_buf_dif at 0xffff88031d800000 

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods            

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods            

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25                                     

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods            

Driver 'ses' needs updating - please use bus_type methods           

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17   

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]                          

scsi1 : ata_piix                                                    

scsi2 : ata_piix                                                    

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1080 ctl 0x1088 bmdma 0x10a0 irq 17   

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1090 ctl 0x1098 bmdma 0x10a8 irq 17   

Broadcom NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet Driver bnx2 v2.0.1 (May 6, 2009)

bnx2 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16          

bnx2 0000:02:00.0: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw

bnx2 0000:02:00.0: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-4.6.15.fw

eth0: Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-T (C0) PCI Express found at mem f4000000, IRQ 16, node addr 00:25:b3:20:55:54

bnx2 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17                                                             

bnx2 0000:02:00.1: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw                                          

bnx2 0000:02:00.1: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-4.6.15.fw                                          

eth1: Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-T (C0) PCI Express found at mem f2000000, IRQ 17, node addr 00:25:b3:20:55:56

bnx2 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18                                                             

bnx2 0000:03:00.0: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw                                          

bnx2 0000:03:00.0: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-4.6.15.fw                                          

eth2: Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-T (C0) PCI Express found at mem f8000000, IRQ 18, node addr 00:25:b3:20:55:58

bnx2 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                                                             

bnx2 0000:03:00.1: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw                                          

bnx2 0000:03:00.1: firmware: using built-in firmware bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-4.6.15.fw                                          

eth3: Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-T (C0) PCI Express found at mem f6000000, IRQ 19, node addr 00:25:b3:20:55:5a

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6                                                                                 

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>                                                                    

console [netcon0] enabled                                                                                                 

netconsole: network logging started                                                                                       

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized                                                                        

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver                                                                

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20                                                         

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller                                                                               

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1                                                      

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1                                                                                       

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf1df0000                                                                          

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00                                                                         

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                           

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected                                                                                             

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller                                                                               

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2                                                      

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001000                                                                         

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                           

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                             

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller                                                                               

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3                                                      

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 23, io base 0x00001020                                                                         

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                           

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                             

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller                                                                               

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4                                                      

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x00001040                                                                         

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                           

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                             

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller                                                                               

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5                                                      

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 23, io base 0x00001060                                                                         

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                           

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                             

uhci_hcd 0000:01:04.4: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:01:04.4: UHCI Host Controller                                                                               

uhci_hcd 0000:01:04.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6                                                      

uhci_hcd 0000:01:04.4: port count misdetected? forcing to 2 ports                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:01:04.4: irq 22, io base 0x00003800                                                                         

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                           

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                             

lpfc 0000:0d:00.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1 received Data: x1 xf7 x10 x0 x0 x0 0                                           

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...                                                                                   

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage                                                                      

USB Mass Storage support registered.                                                                                      

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12                                                     

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1                                                                                  

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                                                 

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice                                                                               

cpuidle: using governor ladder                                                                                            

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid                                                                           

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver                                                                                          

TCP cubic registered                                                                                                      

NET: Registered protocol family 17                                                                                        

RPC: Registered udp transport module.                                                                                     

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.                                                                                     

TIPC: Activated (version 1.6.4 compiled Oct 20 2009 22:13:15)                                                             

NET: Registered protocol family 30                                                                                        

TIPC: Started in single node mode                                                                                         

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1                                                                

scsi 0:0:0:0: Enclosure         HP       MSA2012fc        J200 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                              

ses 0:0:0:0: Attached Enclosure device                                                                                    

ses 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 13                                                                            

scsi 0:0:1:0: Enclosure         HP       MSA2012fc        J200 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                              

ses 0:0:1:0: Attached Enclosure device                                                                                    

ses 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 13                                                                            

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                                                           

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                            

input: HP Virtual Keyboard as /class/input/input2                                                                         

generic-usb 0003:03F0:1027.0001: input: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [HP Virtual Keyboard] on usb-0000:01:04.4-1/input0

input: HP Virtual Keyboard as /class/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:03F0:1027.0002: input: USB HID v1.01 Mouse [HP Virtual Keyboard] on usb-0000:01:04.4-1/input1

ata1.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7561S, AH52, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7561S  AH52 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-2:1.0: 7 ports detected

ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

List of all partitions:

6800       585871662 cciss/c0d0 driver: cciss

  6801       585871661 cciss/c0d0p1

0b00         1048575 sr0 driver: sr

No filesystem could mount root, tried:  ext3 ext2 ext4 vfat msdos iso9660

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30 #23

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff806263f8>] ? panic+0x86/0x140

 [<ffffffff802bb8ae>] ? sys_mount+0x5e/0x100

 [<ffffffff8089ff9f>] ? mount_block_root+0x1bc/0x1ed

 [<ffffffff808a01a5>] ? prepare_namespace+0xe3/0x14e

 [<ffffffff8089f633>] ? kernel_init+0x17a/0x199

 [<ffffffff8020c2ba>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20

 [<ffffffff8089f4b9>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x199

 [<ffffffff8020c2b0>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

----------

## imduo

kernel command line used is : 

Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30 root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p1 console=ttyS0,115200n8 

console=tty0

----------

## richard.scott

try root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p1

I know it may seem odd, but I have another Compaq server that needs that to boot with.

Rich

----------

## imduo

with root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p1, kernel still gave the same error as root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p1

I'm wondering why the kernel still could list the correct partitions, such as: 

List of all partitions:

6800       585871662 cciss/c0d0 driver: cciss

  6801       585871661 cciss/c0d0p1

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> try root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p1
> 
> I know it may seem odd, but I have another Compaq server that needs that to boot with.
> 
> Rich

 

----------

## imduo

I've tried 2.6.31.4, the same error message. 

sigh!!!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## imduo

thanks very much:)

====================================

lspci -n      

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3406 (rev 13)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3408 (rev 13)

00:02.0 0604: 8086:3409 (rev 13)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:340a (rev 13)

00:04.0 0604: 8086:340b (rev 13)

00:05.0 0604: 8086:340c (rev 13)

00:06.0 0604: 8086:340d (rev 13)

00:07.0 0604: 8086:340e (rev 13)

00:08.0 0604: 8086:340f (rev 13)

00:09.0 0604: 8086:3410 (rev 13)

00:0a.0 0604: 8086:3411 (rev 13)

00:0d.0 0600: 8086:343a (rev 13)

00:0d.1 0600: 8086:343b (rev 13)

00:0d.2 0600: 8086:343c (rev 13)

00:0d.3 0600: 8086:343d (rev 13)

00:0d.4 0600: 8086:3418 (rev 13)

00:0d.5 0600: 8086:3419 (rev 13)

00:0d.6 0600: 8086:341a (rev 13)

00:0e.0 0600: 8086:341c (rev 13)

00:0e.1 0600: 8086:341d (rev 13)

00:0e.2 0600: 8086:341e (rev 13)

00:0e.3 0600: 8086:341f (rev 13)

00:0e.4 0600: 8086:3439 (rev 13)

00:14.0 0800: 8086:342e (rev 13)

00:14.1 0800: 8086:3422 (rev 13)

00:14.2 0800: 8086:3423 (rev 13)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:3a44

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a18

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

01:03.0 0300: 1002:515e (rev 02)

01:04.0 0880: 0e11:b203 (rev 03)

01:04.2 0880: 0e11:b204 (rev 03)

01:04.4 0c03: 103c:3300

01:04.6 0c07: 103c:3302

02:00.0 0200: 14e4:1639 (rev 20)

02:00.1 0200: 14e4:1639 (rev 20)

03:00.0 0200: 14e4:1639 (rev 20)

03:00.1 0200: 14e4:1639 (rev 20)

04:00.0 0104: 103c:323a (rev 01)

0d:00.0 0c04: 10df:f0e5 (rev 02)

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

----------

## imduo

lsusb 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 003: ID 03f0:1327 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:1027 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

----------

## imduo

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

fstab:) 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1 /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2 /usr            ext3    defaults        0       2

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 /var            ext3    defaults        0       2

/dev/cciss/c0d0p4 /tmp            ext3    defaults        0       2

/dev/cciss/c0d0p5 none            swap    sw              0       0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p6 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2

/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0

----------

## imduo

kernel .config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30

# Tue Oct 20 22:31:09 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=16

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=m

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

# CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_DMAR_GFX_WA is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_TIPC=y

# CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-4.6.15.fw"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="firmware"

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=y

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=y

CONFIG_HP_ILO=y

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_GD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

CONFIG_FSCACHE=y

# CONFIG_FSCACHE_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_FSCACHE_HISTOGRAM is not set

# CONFIG_FSCACHE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CACHEFILES is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC is not set

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC is not set

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS is not set

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

----------

## imduo

cpuinfo:

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 0

initial apicid	: 0

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5334.51

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 1

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 16

initial apicid	: 16

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.40

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 2

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 2

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 4

initial apicid	: 4

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.36

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 3

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 2

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 20

initial apicid	: 20

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.40

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 4

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 2

initial apicid	: 2

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.34

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 5

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 18

initial apicid	: 18

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.39

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 6

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 3

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 6

initial apicid	: 6

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.37

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 7

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 3

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 22

initial apicid	: 22

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.38

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 8

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 1

initial apicid	: 1

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.34

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 9

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 17

initial apicid	: 17

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.39

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 10

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 2

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 5

initial apicid	: 5

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.37

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 11

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 2

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 21

initial apicid	: 21

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.40

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 12

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 3

initial apicid	: 3

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.40

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 13

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 19

initial apicid	: 19

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.40

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 14

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 3

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 7

initial apicid	: 7

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.34

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor	: 15

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 26

model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5550  @ 2.67GHz

stepping	: 5

cpu MHz		: 2667.255

cache size	: 8192 KB

physical id	: 1

siblings	: 8

core id		: 3

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 23

initial apicid	: 23

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 11

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 5333.39

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

After looking at your .config, let me say that the most likely reason you're having issues is because of your naming conventions in /etc/fstab. Make it simple and easy on yourself. Instead of using /dev/cciss/c0d0p1, try /dev/sda1. Since you are running on a SCSI adapter, that is the proper nomenclature, especially if you aren't using a RAID. Change those, and if you still have issues, let me know, and I'll dive deeper into your .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## imduo

I've tried /dev/sda1, the same boot messages. In fact, the kernel hasn't passed the step of mounting root filesystem to read /etc/fstab stuff, although the Smart Array P410i RAID storage contains a working Linux system (ext3 on root filesystem, using other kernel). 

ps: how to distinguish the device driver currently being used, SCSI or RAID?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You would also have to add it to grub.conf. 

I am going to start you off with a seed so I know what is and isn't set. We'll go from there. I tried for the quick fix, and I was wrong. Now we dive deep. I'll send a new .config in a few minutes or so.

BB!

P

----------

## pappy_mcfae

First off, scratch the quick fix. Go back to your original /etc/fstab. Upon research (lots of research), I found you want that nomenclature. Save it for a retry after you try the .config I've set up for you.

About that .config. Wow! I've never looked so hard to find out how to set the drivers, and where to look for them. It was mind expanding. It was a hell of a challenge, and I hope I am equal to it. I had to search using the lspci -n hex ID's to find out where all that stuff is hidden. Thank the goddess for Google and PCI ID's! 

There was one device that's so new, it doesn't seem to have a kernel based driver. It's one of your NIC's. It will most likely become available within six months to a year, depending on how much it's like another device.

Assuming your hard drive setup is correct, this should work. If it doesn't, take a picture of the panic screen.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## imduo

Thanks very much for your kindly help:)

I've applied the .config file you provided, also tried root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p1 and root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p1 options. but the kernel crashed as before.

boot msg could be reached at: 

http://pappy-mcfae.pastebin.com/m49b6772f

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Are you sure you have data on those drives? What did you use to set things up? How many drives? Have you set them as a RAID?

Try the /dev/sd(x) trick in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.conf, and see how that works.

BB!

P

----------

## imduo

Yes, 3 SAS 10K rpm disks, RAID5. It now has a debian system, the same version kernel from the squeeze branch. I want to try a self-compiled kernel, then transform it into a gentoo machine. All the fstab, grub configuration stuff posted above works under debian without special tricks. From the boot message, you could see that the kernel doesn't recognize the root filesystem to mount, but it really exists.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Use the .config from Debian then. If it works for one, it will work for the other. Oh, and pass along that .config so I can see what is missing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## imduo

Please check http://pappy-mcfae.pastebin.com/m5af0478f

It nearly contains all drivers:)

----------

## imduo

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Use the .config from Debian then. If it works for one, it will work for the other. Oh, and pass along that .config so I can see what is missing.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

could you help me take a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798741.html ?  thanks:)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok...since you do have the debian side working, attempt to start Gentoo, let it crash, and then start debian to view the /var/log/dmesg left by Gentoo. The clues may be in there. 

Since the debian kernel is an everything-but-the-kitchen-sink kernel, enter lsmod while operating in debian. That might provide another clue. 

Today is recording session day, so I'll mostly not be here. I'll be around later in the evening to check this thread again.

BB!

P

----------

## imduo

finally I figured it out, the cciss/c0d0 using GPT (GUID Partition Table), which needs CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION option.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

When you get it all working, please send me the .config so I can study it for others who might have the same setup.

Thanks.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## imduo

please check this, only EFI GUID partition scheme added.

http://pappy-mcfae.pastebin.com/m2ec9b3ec

the cciss/c0d0 GUID partition scheme was created by GNU parted in a previous installation.

thanks very much for your lots of help:)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thanks for the .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

